# australian lung fish



## labyrinth (Aug 28, 2003)

Enjoy...


----------



## labyrinth (Aug 28, 2003)

...


----------



## labyrinth (Aug 28, 2003)

...


----------



## labyrinth (Aug 28, 2003)

...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

good God man, how much did that set you back?! 6 of them!


----------



## labyrinth (Aug 28, 2003)

only 2 are mine, I did a group order for 6 of them. They're about $600 each.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

is there any for sale?

awsome fish man. a true Treasure for the Super aquarist..


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

6 wow man inpressive


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

why.. hello... good looking...great pick up..


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

cool


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You've got to breed them!!!!


----------



## labyrinth (Aug 28, 2003)

acestro said:


> You've got to breed them!!!!


 Maturity is 15-20 years.







I only own 2, couldn't afford to buy all 6 for myself.


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

That's nuts!! I thought my tanks were expensive!! Nice pic up man!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

what size tank are they in ?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

dont those get huge?

sweet lungs fish man


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

these fish can reach 3 feet.. this takes alot of time though..

IF hes spending 500 a peice on VERY rare fish, i think he has a huge tank lined up...

AWSOME FISH!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

So these are the wildgrove fish, should have told me you were serious
I definitly would have added in toward the cost,

Nice fish and good luck with them


----------



## labyrinth (Aug 28, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> So these are the wildgrove fish, should have told me you were serious
> I definitly would have added in toward the cost,
> 
> Nice fish and good luck with them


 If you want any, I will be placing one more order within the next 2 weeks. Price is $650 each, which is very reasonable since there is a ton of work in order to get them. Plus now you know that I can get them with no problems. I want to add a third to the collection, and none of the original buyers want to let go of theirs.


----------



## labyrinth (Aug 28, 2003)

Chad_linden said:


> That's nuts!! I thought my tanks were expensive!! Nice pic up man!


 Yeah, $3500 worth of fish in a 5 gallon bucket.











> these fish can reach 3 feet.. this takes alot of time though..
> 
> IF hes spending 500 a peice on VERY rare fish, i think he has a huge tank lined up...


They are growing at about 1.5" per month according to wildgrove. Actually what I have lined up is more like a pond for these guys.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

labyrinth said:


> Actually what I have lined up is more like a pond for these guys.


 let me know if you need some help with it...


----------

